# goat wormers and how often



## byardbabe (Jan 14, 2010)

I was wondering what different peoples views were on wormers, what's good, what's not, how often ect.? Also any info on a good herbal or holistic wormer.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,

I use safeguard for horses, and we do 3 doses, once in april, may, and june (thats when they start to go to pasture). It was reccommended by my veterinarian. It has worked great on everyone, milkers, kids, bucks...hopefully you'll find a product you like!!

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I've started using a weekly herbal wormer...seems to be working well so far. 

I have always used chemical wormers on an as-needed basis--sometimes that's every couple months...sometimes only once or twice a year. I like Ivomec in most cases...but for dealing with tapeworms, I have had success with Equimax


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I like herbal wormers, but do use chemical wormers if necessary. I have used Ivomec Plus in the past and my vet just recommended Cydectin.

always, get a fecal done to be sure of what you need to treat, much simpler that way, plus you usually don't end up using unneeded medications.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got Safeguard here. Haven't wormed the girls with it yet though. I've been throwing some pine in their pen every day until I'm done acquiring goats this month, so I can worm them all at once.... I'll do it as needed, so like FRF said could be every few months or twice a year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I never had a problem with tape infestation and my vet had told me that the Febendazole wormers are ineffective here..the main feb. wormers are Safeguard and Panacur, just a waste of money because the parasites have a resistance to them.

I use Ivermectin paste when needed, only ever had a few barberpole seen in fecals so I use it on an as needed basis.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We use cydectin on our bred does and Valbazen on our open does and bucks-We check them every 30 days-most are OK-but we do have a few that need it more often.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

What wormer you use and how often depends on where you live. I don't trust herbal wormers and Safeguard doesn't work well anymore. I use Ivermectin on older does and Valbazen on kids. I'll also be using it on the older does once they kid as their last fecal showed signs of tapes. I may also use Quest - same as Cydectin if a fecal shows HC worms. In the south, Cydectin works the best. I always worm a doe after she kids, and after that, if a fecal shows it's needed. Kids get wormed at 3-6 weeks old.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We use Ivermectrin horse paste 2 times in a month. It needs to be repeated 14 days after.

I dont use valbazen AT ALL. It can cause abortion in pregnant does and can kill nursing does and kids. It causes liver damage and sometimes failure. It should not be used on kids under 6 months old or on bucks or does if you plan on breeding them in the next 2 weeks because it makes them sterile.

I have had does and kids DIE from Vabazen. So its a nasty subject for me.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> We use Ivermectrin horse paste 2 times in a month. It needs to be repeated 14 days after.
> 
> I dont use valbazen AT ALL. It can cause abortion in pregnant does and can kill nursing does and kids. It causes liver damage and sometimes failure. It should not be used on kids under 6 months old or on bucks or does if you plan on breeding them in the next 2 weeks because it makes them sterile.
> 
> I have had does and kids DIE from Vabazen. So its a nasty subject for me.


Wow ! I didnt know that!! we have used it for about 3 years-havent lost any yet.... Ill telly hubby NOT to worm our does that just kidded with it-I sure don't wanna lose them!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Very good to know.

Now that I see Safeguard is crap, I'll have to add something else besides Valbazen to my line up. :shrug:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought Ivomec Plus Injectable today. Is it 1cc to 15lbs or 20lbs? Also, do I give it to the babies and at what rate? They only weigh about 5lbs maybe alittle more. I believe 3 does to be pregnant so is this safe to give? I have safeguard cattle paste as well if that's safer to use. If it is then what's the rate on it?

Thanks


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The plus in the ivermectin plus can cause newly settled does to absorb the fetus. The plus is a flukicide used for liver flukes and meningeal worm. I wouldn't give it to any does less than 4 months bred. The babies here do not get ivermectin cause I have heard it can cause brain damage, this is just what I have heard so it may or may not be true. I would just rather be on the safe side. Babies under 4 months here get safeguard unless its a really bad case.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Iwantgoats said:


> I bought Ivomec Plus Injectable today. Is it 1cc to 15lbs or 20lbs? Also, do I give it to the babies and at what rate? They only weigh about 5lbs maybe alittle more. I believe 3 does to be pregnant so is this safe to give? I have safeguard cattle paste as well if that's safer to use. If it is then what's the rate on it?
> 
> Thanks


Ivomec Plus *IS NOT SAFE FOR PREGNANT DOES*.

If they have a need to be wormed, I would be more apt to use an ivermectin paste, never used the injectible.
Also, I know that the dose for Ivomec is 1cc per 20 pounds and that most give it orally due to the fact that it burns as an injection...if injected it will also work to control external parasites such as lice and mites.

I use the paste form, for horses and when kids are dosed they get 1/2 cc at 6 weeks old....if a fecal warrants it. :wink:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

with the ivomec as an injection, does anybody here use it that way? is the dose the same as for giving it orrally? Is it a subq or muscle shot? thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

jay I believe it is done sq.

My drug of choice is the ivermectin injectable done ORALLY. I only worm 2-3 times a year, two weeks before breeding then again the day of kidding. And only sometimes in between.
My girls dont have much access to browse. Most of your parasites are pretty close to the ground.
I dont worm the babies at all.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I ask because I'm not sure if I want to start a regular regimen of worming or just treat when there is an issue. We just started with goats and the girls came to us after being wormed so there shouldn't be any worm load at this point I don't think. :::crosses fingers::: one goat keeps going between berries and dog turds not sure what is causign it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if they eat lots of green stuff before getting a belly full of hay, or a change in grain & amounts it can cause runny poop.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to say that in the 9 years I have had goats, I have only dewormed three times. Some of my goats have NEVER been dewormed.

The reason is if they do not have a worm problem then why give them anything. That is why so many dewormers do not work anymore.

Do a fecal on them before you give any dewormer and see IF they need anything and if they do you need to know what to treat for, not all dewormers will work on all the different types of worms or parasites. 

The reason Safeguard doe not work for so many people is because the worms are immune to it.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

lol lots of green stuff... there is a lot of white stuff right now. I guess it could be the change in grain / BOSS mix that has been going on latey? They have access to free choice hay. (and wind up getting it all over the place! no need to buy bedding...lol


----------

